# pit bull tattoo thread.



## Padlock

i'll start.


----------



## dixieland

I can't tell about the big middle picture.But the top tat looked like some pretty good work.


----------



## Padlock

yeah sorry about that...i'll try and get a better pic of the center tattoo with a real camera and not a cell phone. the tattoo artist is brian murphy in east stroudsburg pa.
he's one of the better ones on the planet. the dogs got us together, and we remain great friends.


----------



## fishinrob

Here's the only photo of mine I could find. Got it 20 years ago , and have seen it on a few people since then. Photos from Stingray city in the Caymans from last month.


----------



## fishinrob

I like this thread because I want one of an uncropped dog, without the menacing look. I know they aren't common but hoping to find one.


----------



## dixieland

fishinrob said:


> Here's the only photo of mine I could find. Got it 20 years ago , and have seen it on a few people since then. Photos from Stingray city in the Caymans from last month.


The water there is beautiful!I would love to pet a stingray.Oh well,maybe someday


----------



## fishinrob

The water is like an aquarium it's so clear. There were hundreds of wild stingrays swimming around.


----------



## mcmlxxxvii

fishinrob said:


> I like this thread because I want one of an uncropped dog, without the menacing look. I know they aren't common but hoping to find one.


off topic, but i was looking for a decal with the same image of a pit bull. only one i found was this. if it had more detail i think it'd make a nice tattoo.


----------



## JayHawk

fishinrob said:


> I like this thread because I want one of an uncropped dog, without the menacing look. I know they aren't common but hoping to find one.


This is a portrait of our boy (uncropped/un-menacing) pic was taken shortly after work was done so still pretty red
View attachment 8012


----------



## American_Pit13

Some nice work. When Sharon comes on she will have to show off hers


----------



## Atlanta Bully Rescue

I really want one of my first pit bull and Tank.


----------



## ashes

nice tattoo's padlock


----------



## ThaLadyPit

http://www.gopitbull.com/pitbull-lounge/31033-debo-lives-again.html

The above link is of the tat I just got on 10/30/10. I need to get an updated pic now that it's finished healing all the way. Will work on that today.


----------



## LadyRampage

Wow beautiful work pad!!!

I'm currently looking for an artist to do one for me of my Oden boy.. I know the pic I am going to use but I want a great artist to do it for me!!


----------



## Black Rabbit

I don't have any yet but as a tattoo artist I have done a few. Here is a sketch I'm working on for a member here. This is just a first rough sketch, I usually draw portraits out a few times to make sure it's gunna look perfect.


----------



## duckyp0o77

kg420 said:


> I don't have any yet but as a tattoo artist I have done a few. Here is a sketch I'm working on for a member here. This is just a first rough sketch, I usually draw portraits out a few times to make sure it's gunna look perfect.


you have my dream job.. i have done portraits before, but because i have such a hectic schedule w/ reg job & kids/ kids extracur. activities i cant dedicate myself to it. i would love to learn to tattoo.. espec. portraits.

duckyp0o77's deviantART gallery


----------



## Padlock

LadyRampage said:


> Wow beautiful work pad!!!
> 
> I'm currently looking for an artist to do one for me of my Oden boy.. I know the pic I am going to use but I want a great artist to do it for me!!


Brian Murphy does travel to alot of conventions all over the world.
it may be worth a shot to call him and see what he's got coming
up in the future. i really can't say enough about his abilities.
www dot thirddimension dot com. (east stroudsburg pa.)
tell him mike nice from padlock kennels refered you.

btw, he's got apbt too...from yours truly.


----------



## Black Rabbit

duckyp0o77 said:


> you have my dream job.. i have done portraits before, but because i have such a hectic schedule w/ reg job & kids/ kids extracur. activities i cant dedicate myself to it. i would love to learn to tattoo.. espec. portraits.
> 
> duckyp0o77's deviantART gallery


Very nice artwork  I really do have the best job on the planet


----------



## MY MIKADO

Here is mine I got it last feb for my birthday. This yr i want to have Vendetta's name done on my forearm with two red roses and barbwire wrapped around it.


----------



## Padlock

nice! as far as flash artistry goes that's one of the better ones I've ever seen.
not to be confused with freehand or portrait styles. I'm a Feb. baby too,
as well as my son. mine's Feb 27th, and his is the 28th. =]~


----------



## MY MIKADO

Thanks. My birthday is the 18th. That is the best day ever.....lol. I was born on the cusp of Aquarius and pisces. I have all the traits of the aquarius person.


----------



## Padlock

February kids rock! 
here's my little man Dean,...he'll be two


----------



## American_Pit13

MY MIKADO said:


> Here is mine I got it last feb for my birthday. This yr i want to have Vendetta's name done on my forearm with two red roses and barbwire wrapped around it.


I was hoping you would come show her off. I love this work


----------



## Jester09

My friend and I want to get matching tats with paw prints and parts of the pitbull prayer mixed in. We haven't had them drawn up yet, but once we do I'll post some pics.


----------



## MY MIKADO

That sounds like a cool idea. Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## L4NE4

*Pitbull (or dog/pet) related tattoos*

Do you have any?

This one is my dogs actual paw print. The verse (in its simplest form) reads "even if everyone else deserts you, I never will"










Its on the back of my right arm


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

L4NE4 said:


> Do you have any?
> 
> This one is my dogs actual paw print. The verse (in its simplest form) reads "even if everyone else deserts you, I never will"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its on the back of my right arm


Bangin tat!


----------



## L4NE4

Thanks for moving my thread! I did a quick search but I missed this one. You can kinda see it in my avatar... heres a bigger pic of that... (I was hoping it would show up better in the pic)


----------



## Montana

I currently have FEAR IS AN ILLUSION across my back, I was thinking about getting something pitbull related, My wife is a tattoo artist so it wont be as hard for me to have her come up with something.

Im diggin the bible quote with the paw print very creative.


----------



## Loke-a-doke

L4NE4 said:


> Thanks for moving my thread! I did a quick search but I missed this one. You can kinda see it in my avatar... heres a bigger pic of that... (I was hoping it would show up better in the pic)


I love that tattoo. I have one drawn up of my first dogs actual paws (both cause she was just a little thing) But I really like the way you had yours done. My friend has a tat of hers with all the fur around it still and wings and a little halo...not for me. I like it nice and neat like that.


----------



## L4NE4

Thanks! I am thinking about having her name put across the top. In between her pads and claws maybe. I want to get the same thing done on my left arm when I get a male pitbull, but that probably wont happen for another year.


----------



## KingstonKid

This a piece my friend Derek Zielinski did. Himself and his wife run Modified k9 Pit Bull Rescue on the side of his full time job at the shop (20% of his tattoo earnings go straight to the dogs). If you're ever in Northeast Pa and want work done, he is the guy to go to. You will not only be getting quality work but you will be supporting PB rescue!

P.S. This is not MY tattoo. Just wanted to post some of his AMAZING work up. I'll be waiting til Hutch is a little older to get his portrait on me, but it will definitely happen.


----------



## Lex's Guardian

KingstonKid said:


> This a piece my friend Derek Zielinski did. Himself and his wife run Modified k9 Pit Bull Rescue on the side of his full time job at the shop (20% of his tattoo earnings go straight to the dogs). If you're ever in Northeast Pa and want work done, he is the guy to go to. You will not only be getting quality work but you will be supporting PB rescue!
> 
> P.S. This is not MY tattoo. Just wanted to post some of his AMAZING work up. I'll be waiting til Hutch is a little older to get his portrait on me, but it will definitely happen.


That tattoo is SICK! The detail & shading is friggin awesome


----------



## Black Rabbit

KingstonKid said:


> This a piece my friend Derek Zielinski did. Himself and his wife run Modified k9 Pit Bull Rescue on the side of his full time job at the shop (20% of his tattoo earnings go straight to the dogs). If you're ever in Northeast Pa and want work done, he is the guy to go to. You will not only be getting quality work but you will be supporting PB rescue!
> 
> P.S. This is not MY tattoo. Just wanted to post some of his AMAZING work up. I'll be waiting til Hutch is a little older to get his portrait on me, but it will definitely happen.


He is really great and he does some amazing work. I hope to meet him at a convention one day


----------

